# Abit NF7 und SMART



## arrg (13. Februar 2005)

HI, ich habe seit ein paar Monaten das NF7 von Abit. Ich hab 2 IDE Festplatten drinne:

Hitachi/IBM 120 GB 100er Protokoll und
Samsung 80 GB 100/133 Protokoll.

Ich hatte mir das Tool "SpeedFan 4.2" heruntergeladen und Festgestellt das im Kartenregister "SMART" keine einzige Festplatte aufgelistet ist. Auch bei "SANDRA" und "EVEREST" is keine einzige Festplatte aufgeführt! Im geräte Manager werden beide HDDs als SCSI Device erkannt! *confused* ... 

meine Frage: Wo kann ich SMART einschalten? Gibt es überhaupt SMART beim NF7?

thx


----------



## Whizzly (15. Februar 2005)

Hi du,
also wenn mich jetzt nicht alles täuscht, muss in erster Linie die Platte diese Funktion integriert haben. Habe zufällig auch das NF7 und ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass ich mit einer neueren Seagate-Platte schon Temps der Platte ausgelesen hab, allerdings damals mit MBM. 

Also guck vielleicht erstmal, ob deine Platten die Smart-Funktion unterstützen, das Mainboard sollte es auf jeden Fall mitmachen...


MfG
Whizzly

p.s. Wenn dein System die Dinger als Scsi-Devices anzeigt, würde ich mir irgendwie Sorgen machen  :suspekt:


----------



## arrg (19. Februar 2005)

Hi, also wo ich noch mein altes Dualboard GA6VTXD ging alles perfekt ! Also beide PLatten wurden auch als IDE  Platten erkannt und nicht als SCSI! Auch SMART war aktiv und verfügbar! Nur beim NF7 klappt es nicht! HILFEE!

arrg


----------



## arrg (22. Februar 2005)

Och menno! Hat denn keiner ein NF7?


----------

